# Treated 4X4's good as foundation of shed?



## hand drive (Apr 21, 2012)

you can use 4x4 but you still need footings for the weight and then strap the shed down to ground with straps


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Are you talking about connecting 50 4x4x12's together to make a floor? or just a strip around outside?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

As a rule you basically never want wood touching the ground. It WILL rot.


----------



## JustinK (Oct 4, 2009)

Sheds don't need footers but you should remove topsoil and add a gravel base. 
You can also add these but they are made for smaller metal sheds buts its better than nothing. It will take a 80+ mph winds to knock over a 12x14 wooden shed. Metal is would take alot less.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

It's called building on skids, it's done all the time. Look at any of the premade sheds and there all built that way
There is no bolting them together involved.
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...8C67E5230A6533A168BC4A80503B&selectedIndex=67

Since you live in the lovely state of CA you first need to jump though all the hoops to see if you need a permit, what the set back, heights, anchoring requirements are.
I'd be considering removing all the topsoil to at least 12" beyond the foot print of the shed, adding #57 stone before setting the beams.
First thing that rots out on a shed is the bottoms of the walls and floors from splash back and water under the shed.
The stone will aid in drainage and reduce splash back.
Another big issue is building it so there's over hangs on all sides of the roof. 
That one simple thing will reduce the mantaince on the building by at least 50%.
Using 6 X 6's instead of 4 X 4" and making sure to set them no more then 4' apart will also reduce floor bounce, keep the door from sagging, get the flooring higher off the ground.
Use 3/4" Advantech for the subflooring, use construction adhesive on top of the floor joist
when setting the subfloor.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Check with your building Department. You may find that while a 12x15 requires a permit, a 10X12 (120 sq ft or less) does not.

Your set backs are going to depend on height, at least in the 120+ category.

Emphasize the skid built in your discussions. They may give you a little latitude on the setbacks and/or any easements, as it can be moved, if necessary.


----------



## bionictony (Apr 16, 2012)

i'm building my 8x12 shed on 2 4x4x12 pressure treated skids. For a 15x12, you may want 3 rows of skids?


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

For the extra money, I would use 4"X6" treated for the foundation! You may want to put in a wooden floor and the 6" space under the floor joist will help to keep moisture from rotting the joists.


----------



## beinb (Mar 31, 2014)

Treated for ground contact is ok, life span depends on moisture level...if the soild is constantly damp, 10 to 15 years is typical.

If you're worried about it blowing over, pour some footings and attached. If you load up with stuff, it's going to be mighty heavy...if that blows away, your house, or at least its roof, will probably go with it...


----------

